# Cheap Shark Pole



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been borrowing a big catfishing rig from a buddy for the last couple years to shark fish with, but want something of my own and something with a stronger drag system. 

The pole I've been using is an 8' heavy action pole with a Penn 309. The pole worked great this year, but the 309 only has a 15lb drag and it took me nearly 2 hours to pull in a 10' hammerhead and it took us almost 2 hours more to get him swimming on his own again. I would like to get 25-30lbs of drag so I can horse them in a little faster. 

Anyhow I want to keep my budget as low as possible because I'm only going to use it for a week a year, but I also don't want to have to buy a new reel every year. 

I've got an 8' MH Ugly stick that may work, but if I get into some bigger sharks like I did this year I'm not sure if it's enough rod. If I get another rod it's going to eat into my reel budget. I kayak my bait out with the 309 but I would like to be have the option of casting, and I cant cast a conventional to save my life, so my plan is a big spinning reel. I'm planning on an 8000 Penn Fierce, but am open to other options. If I have to get another rod I've been thinking about the Daiwa DF 100A Giant reel. They are big and ugly, but hold a ton of line and get phenomenal reviews and have a 33# drag system. 

So any recommendations on any other rods, reels? 
What's your opinion on the 8' Ugly stick?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

skip the DF 100A. it only has one drag washer. they were $30 when i got mine and worth every penny but i wouldn't put it to the test with a 10ft fish. 

get yourself a penn 9/0 and any 6' -6'6" rod rated 60-100lb. load it up with 60lb mono and call it a day.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i just went on ebay to find you a good deal and bought my wife a 9/0 with 5'6" rod rated 50-100 for $155... couldn't pass that one up. there are a few good 9/0 and 10/0 for sale on there.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

If you want a spinning reel you could go with a battle 8000 or for some more money a spinfisher v. Both are really nice reels and I have both. I have fougt many five foot sharks with the spinfisher v loaded with 65 pound braid and I can just winch them in. You could also go with the 9/0.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i know you said you want to cast but your really not going to find a reel that will cast well and has the stopping power AND line capacity. 

Braid is a no go in the surf when soaking for long periods. some will say you can do it but everyone i've told not to use it and does ends up losing fish or rigs just by letting the rod sit in the holder. you can back with braid but you need 200-300yards of mono topshot. Dacron is another option.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I was actually thinking 200-300 yards of 65# braid on the bottom then as much mono as it will hold. I was using 30# mono on the other rod, will I need something stronger with the heavier drag?

I'll still kayak my baits out I just want the option of casting because I'm a big panzie that's afraid to yak them out at night.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I use the 8' heavy ugly stik. works fine. haven't came close to landing a monster but its hold up well. kayaking at night isn't bad man. im about 30lbs away from my yaks max weight limit and as long as I can get into my kayak without too much trouble I run baits at night. just don't stop paddling unless you are dropping baits. yes with drag close to 30lbs you want something heavier than 30 mono. like the others before me have said, get the 9/0.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

The Ugly stick is a MH, that's strong enough? My buddy that I borrowed the rod from says he's always finding big reels for cheap when folks need money. He runs with a lot of river cat guys. Hopefully he can find me a deal sometime.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

XH Dawia Beef Sticks are at Academy Sports for $40.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i got smoked on my 12/0 today and then it bit through my wire... make sure you run heavy leaders!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

How big was your wire?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

250lb coated sevalon 7x7.

never had a problem while running circle hooks but it bit through above my 1ft twisted bite section and i was using a 20/0 circle with a 10lb chunk of jack.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dang, that's got to be a monster to do that. Not sure I'd want to land a fish that could do that. I'll stick with my little leaders. 


Is it a particular fish that can cut steal or is it just something huge?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tigers and bulls will cut steel. ive caught them to over 8ft and this one was much bigger than any i've landed. they didn't even compare to the power it was putting out. lol.


----------

